# Looking for Advice.



## mjgord51 (10 mo ago)

I think I have a Tecumseh SSI spark problem on my 78 Sears GT14 with a Tecumseh motor.
Just wanting to here from others that have had a problem with a SSI No Spark problem and what you did to fix it?
While on the Inner Web I have Googled every way in words for my question about this Tecumseh SSI Magneto #610906 and have came across three solutions to fix the original "Dead" SSI Magneto. I did post these in another Thread but thought it would get better attention elsewhere or here.

Here they are or from;
1. A-1 Miller, Replacement Tecumseh Electronic Ignition. Ph. #'s 573-256-0313 or 573-881-7229.
2. Welder Parts Warehouse, TEC-KIT Tecumseh SSI Upgrade. Ph. # 281-356-2902.
3. Stroller Lawn and Garden, In House Design for the old SSI - # 610906 Magneto. Ph. # 330-682-7436.

Looking for Good or Bad and any Pro's or Con's.


----------

